# Best cryptogames?



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 1, 2019)

What are the best cryptocurrency games? Cryptokitties seems fun.












						CryptoKitties | Collect and breed digital cats!
					

Collect and trade CryptoKitties in one of the world’s first blockchain games. Breed your rarest cats to create the purrfect furry friend. The future is meow!




					www.cryptokitties.co


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 1, 2019)

They're all awful and it bothers me people don't see why it's a futile effort.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 1, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> They're all awful and it bothers me people don't see why it's a futile effort.


but this one has cats


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 1, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> They're all awful and it bothers me people don't see why it's a futile effort.


How is it a futile effort? Cats are cool. Money is cool. Cats + money = super cool. I just wish the art for cryptokitties was prettier. The cats all look like they have a few extra chromosomes.

Axie Infinity seems cute:








						Axie Infinity | Collecting and raising Axies
					

Axie Infinity is a game about collecting and raising fantasy creatures called Axie. Despite belonging to the same species, each Axie has its own distinct look and attributes.




					axieinfinity.com


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 2, 2019)

Is there a crypto Pokemon thing


CrunkLord420 said:


> They're all awful and it bothers me people don't see why it's a futile effort.


Buzzkill.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 2, 2019)

I once asked some guy working on some "blockchain" card game (they're all card games) about their use of blockchain, and he was like "I'll work that out later". There's so many issues creatively, technically and legally.

>when you read for the millionth time some crypto-"game" is being made and you know it's a half-lie meme being used to pump some altcoin


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 2, 2019)

Crypto is for faggots


----------



## underscoredash (Jun 2, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I once asked some guy working on some "blockchain" card game (they're all card games) about their use of blockchain, and he was like "I'll work that out later". There's so many issues creatively, technically and legally.
> 
> >when you read for the millionth time some crypto-"game" is being made and you know it's a half-lie meme being used to pump some altcoin
> View attachment 781970


Most blockchain implementations for anything other than crypto itself are shit lol. Things like Openlaw make my cock hard though.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jun 9, 2019)

Has anyone seen Nimses? PewDiePie recently promoted it.


----------



## Krimjob (Jun 10, 2019)

UptownRuckus said:


> Has anyone seen Nimses? PewDiePie recently promoted it.


That's more of a social media. I'd be careful if I were you. It's quite literally Facebook but with some shekels. What makes it even worse is that they essentially own everything about you once you download the app (Even what you do outside of it). As the man himself said; "This is basically what Social media and Google already do!" True, but then why would anyone sane get involved with this on an even shadier way?

It's also worth that Nimses has been around for a while and it seems like former users aren't thrilled about it. Not saying it's bad or so, but I think there's too much of a limit here.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Jun 10, 2019)

Krimjob said:


> That's more of a social media. I'd be careful if I were you. It's quite literally Facebook but with some shekels. What makes it even worse is that they essentially own everything about you once you download the app (Even what you do outside of it). As the man himself said; "This is basically what Social media and Google already do!" True, but then why would anyone sane get involved with this on an even shadier way?
> 
> It's also worth that Nimses has been around for a while and it seems like former users aren't thrilled about it. Not saying it's bad or so, but I think there's too much of a limit here.




It's worth noting tho that they do up front say that they intend to sell your info to other people. XD Facebook doesn't even do that


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 14, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> They're all awful and it bothers me people don't see why it's a futile effort.



A situation where you can basically earn real money to play games is a good one. If an IP / Studio basically tokenized their in-game currency, that would be cool. It's pay to win, but the players are the ones getting paid.



CrunkLord420 said:


> There's so many issues  legally.



Legality is a non issue. Companies need to go to where laws are favorable, and everyone else can do everything under the table. Local laws will adapt, simply because they need to. We have the right to create opt-in micro economies amongst eachother.



underscoredash said:


> Most blockchain implementations for anything other than crypto itself are shit lol.



1995: "Internet implementations for anything other than email are shit lol"



Krimjob said:


> That's more of a social media. I'd be careful if I were you. It's quite literally Facebook but with some shekels.



Idk about Nimesis yet, but social media with tokens is one of my favorite ideas for many reasons. Like Steem.
As of now content creators on youtube for example get paid by ads and Patreon. What if their Likes were tokenized and they could get paid that way?

There has yet to be a solid implementation for it, but that kind of system has so much going for it. It's only a matter of time until someone does it right.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Legality is a massive issue. They're no longer taking your money and giving you valueless trinkets that they can revoke at any time. They're converting your money into actual items that can be openly transferred and sold on secondary markets. It's an entirely different legal paradigm and puts them under much more strict regulations.


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 14, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Legality is a massive issue. They're no longer taking your money and giving you valueless trinkets that they can revoke at any time. They're converting your money into actual items that can be openly transferred and sold on secondary markets. It's an entirely different legal paradigm and puts them under much more strict regulations.



Ultimately citizens have the innate right to trade amongst eachother, and enter into mutual contracts. Ultimately if people want to enter into some kind of economic scheme, then it's their choice. Ultimately the notion that you need a $2M net worth in order to be an intelligent investor is a stupid one (Vitalik made Ethereum when he was 19 and broke, clearly his intelligence in the crypto space had nothing to do with money - and he was only able to make money easily because of lax regulations).

I think it might be inevitable that, at some point, we're going to have to use VPN's and/or darknet to do what would otherwise be perfectly legal things. We'll have to do this until regulations catch up with fact.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 14, 2019)

Ponzi schemes and securities fraud isn't an innate right by most jurisdictions. You mention ETH, which was the platform used to commit securities fraud during the ICO craze. People did get charged for securities fraud by the SEC. Just because Vitalik never got sent to prison doesn't mean the ETH Foundation (or more specifically The DAO) wasn't investigated: https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2017-131



> In light of the facts and circumstances, the agency has decided not to bring charges in this instance, or make findings of violations in the Report, but rather to caution the industry and market participants:  the federal securities laws apply to those who offer and sell securities in the United States, regardless whether the issuing entity is a traditional company or a decentralized autonomous organization, regardless whether those securities are purchased using U.S. dollars or virtual currencies, and regardless whether they are distributed in certificated form or through distributed ledger technology.



That's part of the legal concern, valueless virtual-tinkets are now suddenly regulated securities, along with all the KYC requirements financial regulatory burden that comes with that. If there's any question to it, just look at how the Brave foundation is dealing with Kiwi Farms at this exact moment.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jun 25, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> A situation where you can basically earn real money to play games is a good one. If an IP / Studio basically tokenized their in-game currency, that would be cool. It's pay to win, but the players are the ones getting paid.


People have been trying this for decades. It never works out though because the only people who can afford to take part don't need to simulate ownership of fake property when they already own actual real property. Everyone else needs to have the in-game equivalent of a drudge job to generate value, which defeats the entire purpose of escapist entertainment. Nobody wants to be the bottom rung of a simulated economy.


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 25, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> People have been trying this for decades.



Before Bitcoin, you could've said the same thing about crypto. With the vast money spent on microtransactions, I'm sure there could be a system that works.

It'll be really interesting to see how EOS Voice works out. It's the same concept applied to social media.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 25, 2019)

What the fuck is a cryptogame


----------



## The best and greatest (Jun 25, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> Before Bitcoin, you could've said the same thing about crypto. With the vast money spent on microtransactions, I'm sure there could be a system that works.
> 
> It'll be really interesting to see how EOS Voice works out. It's the same concept applied to social media.


Sounds like a dystopic hell, where we need to fabricate fake jobs to keep people fake employed in a fake society so they don't overthrow the real one. Where can I sign up?!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 18, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> A situation where you can basically earn real money to play games is a good one. If an IP / Studio basically tokenized their in-game currency, that would be cool. It's pay to win, but the players are the ones getting paid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steem is fun. Know of any other services like steem?



Autocrat said:


> A situation where you can basically earn real money to play games is a good one. If an IP / Studio basically tokenized their in-game currency, that would be cool. It's pay to win, but the players are the ones getting paid.



I mean, you can already kind of do that with MMOs. The thing is that selling stuff for real money is against the rules in most MMOs so if the mods catch you, your account can get banned.


----------

